# Gestion de la pellicule photo et suppression de données.



## Defcon (1 Mai 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je fais face à une interrogation face à la gestion des photos sur iOS. J'ai décidé de réorganiser mon iPad et iPhone et me suis rendu compte que malgré la suppression de l'intégralité des photos sur mon iPad, la section "Photo & Camera" dans l'écran "Réglages" indique tout de même une utilisation de 230MB.

Connaissez-vous un moyen de libérer cet espace occupé inutilement ? Je n'ai trouvé aucune solution pour supprimer ces données sur le net ou encore sur le site de Support Apple.

Je précise qu'il n'y a bien aucune photo sur l'iPad. Que ce soit dans la pellicule, sur le Stream ou dans quelqu'album que ce soit (logique, la pellicule étant vide).

Un coup de main ne serait pas de refus sur ce coup. Merci d'avance à toute personne en mesure de me renseigner.


----------



## drs (1 Mai 2013)

il me semble que c'est le cache.

pour le supprimer (ou le recréer lorsqu'il devient trop gros), il faut effacer le dossier "ipod photo cache", puis resynchroniser l'ibidule.

Normalement, ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Defcon (5 Mai 2013)

Salut,

Merci beaucoup pour l'astuce, je me demandais effectivement si il n'y avait pas une histoire de cache derrière tout ça, mais n'y ayant trouvé aucune mention dans iOS je n'ai pas cherché bien plus loin.

Je m'en vais de ce pas essayer de mettre la main sur ce dossier en glanant quelques infos sur Google. Merci beaucoup pour le coup de main ))

Edit : Après 30 secondes de recherche voici un lien vers le support Apple pour ceux qui rencontreraient le même problème.


----------

